# Towing with a VW Tiguan



## AKW (8 September 2015)

Hi,
I'm considering buying a VW Tiguan to tow my horse in my equitrek Sapce Treka L, the towing capacity of the automatic Tiguan is 2500kg so that is OK but the engine is only a 2L TDI. If anyone has or currently does tow with a Tiguan I'd appreciate any feedback. Thanks


----------



## I.M.N. (8 September 2015)

My mum uses one and it's fantastic, even with 2 large horses in she says it does the job brilliantly. I don't think she'd have another car now.


----------



## JillA (8 September 2015)

I seriously considered one, was told the boot space was a bit small but saw a farmer with one at the feed store this morning and it looked fine - he really rated it. The size of the engine isn't the be-all and end-all, it's the torque, I'm buying a Ssangyong which tows 3 tonnes with a 2ltr engine


----------



## Shoei (8 September 2015)

My OH wan't one... they are a beast at towing... check out YouTube!!


----------



## AKW (8 September 2015)

Wow - I was not expecting such good comments - thanks!


----------



## ROG (8 September 2015)

http://carleasingmadesimple.com/business-car-leasing/volkswagen/tiguan/gross-vehicle-weight/
Are you towing on a B or B+E licence ?

If B+E then no worries


----------



## Wheels (8 September 2015)

I looked into one but after a test drive just didn't believe it had enough grunt - maybe if I was towing a caravan but not for my precious horse lol 

I ended up with a SWB landcruiser 3l diesel turbo which is well up to the job


----------



## AKW (8 September 2015)

Towing on a B+E license but just wondering on the Tiguans performance towing.


----------



## Turitea (8 September 2015)

Very commonly used to tow horse trailers in Germany. Most people are absolutely happy with the towing performance though do not really like the "small" boot. Especially eventers do complain.


----------



## zandp (10 September 2015)

I thought they didn't tow enough, I've got the old licence, don't need to take a test etc and am currently looking at tow vehicles.  I think I'm going to get a Disco but thought they only towed 2000kg from a website I saw.


----------



## JillA (10 September 2015)

zandp said:



			I thought they didn't tow enough, I've got the old licence, don't need to take a test etc and am currently looking at tow vehicles.  I think I'm going to get a Disco but thought they only towed 2000kg from a website I saw.
		
Click to expand...

One thing you need to bear in mind with the Disco is the high road tax, most of them cost around £550/annum, that's over £10 a week before you take it out on the road. That was the reason I went for as new as I could afford, the emissions and therefore the road tax are lower, but new Discos need a 2nd mortgage. This is slightly out of date but gives you an idea of towing capability http://www.towinghorsetrailers.co.uk/towing_vehicles.htm (credit to Rog from whom it came)


----------



## ROG (10 September 2015)

zandp said:



			I thought they didn't tow enough, I've got the old licence, don't need to take a test etc and am currently looking at tow vehicles.  I think I'm going to get a Disco but thought they only towed 2000kg from a website I saw.
		
Click to expand...

depends what actual weight you need to tow

A trailer weighing 900 with 2 x 500 horses = 1900 so 2000 will cope with that


----------



## AKW (10 September 2015)

Hi, the automatics tow 2500kg and the manuals tow 2200kg so with an auto the weight is fine.


----------



## AKW (10 September 2015)

My trailer is approx 1300kg and my horse approx 550kg so plenty of spare with a 2500kg towing weight.


----------



## Britestar (11 September 2015)

Neighbour has wrecked her Toureag towing and Equitrek 3 axle trailer. Its mean to be 3.5 ton tow, but the trailer is just too heavy.


----------



## JillA (11 September 2015)

AKW said:



			Hi, the automatics tow 2500kg and the manuals tow 2200kg so with an auto the weight is fine.
		
Click to expand...

That's interesting, for most the auto is up to less weight than the manual


----------



## AKW (11 September 2015)

I used to have a tourareg and it towed like an absolute dream (equitrek Space Treka L) you did not feel it at all even up steep hills.


----------



## loobylu (12 September 2015)

I think some of these comments are referring to the bigger Touareg rather than the Tiguan. I tow an Ifor 510 and one horse with a Tiguan.  It is legal but I would not want to tow two horses unless in am emergency as IMHO I would be too close or even over the weight which is  dangerous as well as increasing wear on the car.


----------



## nicelittle (12 September 2015)

Hi, I tow with an Audi Q5 2ltr auto. It's much the same car underneath as the Tiguan - apparently same engine and floor pan.
It's fantastic! I'd worried about having only 2 ltr, but actually I hardly notice the weight of the trailer (rice Richardson Rosette) and pony. 
Auto is great too, no jerky hill starts, much smoother for the ponies!
Much much better than my Discovery, and so much more reliable too!


----------



## zandp (14 September 2015)

I was thinking about the Touareg as that would work, don't have a trailer yet but have 2 horses with a combined weight of around 1100 kgs, looking at Bateson Ascot/Deauville trailers as 2st choice.

Have found some Disco 3's that are local and will be well up to weight but am struggling with slightly smaller vehicles, knowing what's safe etc.  I won't be towing all the time so am looking for the impossible Holy Grail of 4 x 4's that we all want, relatively good mileage for commute etc (short local commute) but that has the grunt for 2 plus tack etc.


----------



## asmp (14 September 2015)

We've just bought a 2011 Touareg as we need to tow two horses (14.2 and  15.1).  I was quite surprised at a show yesterday to be parked next to two Tiguan's towing.  Previously we had a BMW X5, which was brilliant at towing but unfortunately the electrics just kept going wrong so it was time it had to go.


----------



## ihatework (14 September 2015)

Another potential option is the Skoda Octavia Scout. 2.0l TDi model has 4x4 and 2T capacity.

I keep musing this option to tow a single horse. The maths and legalities work but I can't quite get my head around this being a genuinely safe set up, the vehicle just looks too light.

I ran into a feed rep who has one and swore blind it was brilliant - pulled uphill and braked and held the trailer well downhill.


----------



## JillA (14 September 2015)

Friend has the Octavia Scout, not really particularly for towing, but he loves it and is about to have another. Used ones are a bit like hens teeth though, he had a dealer looking for one for him for quite some time.


----------



## ROG (14 September 2015)

ihatework said:



			Another potential option is the Skoda Octavia Scout. 2.0l TDi model has 4x4 and 2T capacity.

I keep musing this option to tow a single horse. The maths and legalities work but I can't quite get my head around this being a genuinely safe set up, the vehicle just looks too light.

I ran into a feed rep who has one and swore blind it was brilliant - pulled uphill and braked and held the trailer well downhill.
		
Click to expand...

That was towcar of the year in 2014

Many B licence towing horseboxes use it - not come across any issues as yet


----------



## ihatework (14 September 2015)

That's good to know.

I generally think these 'towcar' ratings are biased towards caravans, it's a different ballgame with valuable horse in the back.

I haven't ruled it out, but would quite like to try before I buy!


----------

